# Would you turn a pepper mill with this?



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

This is BEB and I realize most use this wood for handles and scales, but I want to turn a peppermill with it. It's 3" x 3.75" x 13.5" so plenty big. But the wood is very very light weight, and the grain is porous, and seems "loose" with some voids. Could I still turn a mill with this do you think? 

[attachment=2635]

[attachment=2636]


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure... I'd probably drown it with thin CA when I was near final thickness and leave the inside alone. Lovely piece of wood!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 7, 2012)

As DKMD stated above!

I've used some BEB in the past and have NEVER been able to get by w/o some form of stabilization.

It'll suck up whatever you use, triple it's weight, and add about 200% to it's cost!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I could get ca cheap and buy the gallon, It's the savior of soft wood.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't attempt it................I think you should just put it on that barge and send it to me to avoid any aggravation. Just trying to help you out:


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 7, 2012)

I say go for it Kevin. What's the worse that can happen?

I would even finish it in ca glue. As long as your quick with your hands you can do that on a peppermill


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> I wouldn't attempt it................I think you should just put it on that barge and send it to me to avoid any aggravation. Just trying to help you out:



Dangit Jim, I wish I'd thought of that before the barge started up the Judith.


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 7, 2012)

Go for it! Looking forward to seeing what the end result is!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't attempt it................I think you should just put it on that barge and send it to me to avoid any aggravation. Just trying to help you out:
> ...



If you hurry you can jump in and swim up to the barge........just toss the blank aboard.........make sure my name's on it though


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> If you hurry you can jump in and swim up to the barge........just toss the blank aboard.........make sure my name's on it though



Sorry Jim. When I left the Coast Guard they kept all my swimming talents. Government racket. 

Don't worry, the barge is due back down the Judith come spring . . . . and back up late summer . . . . 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 7, 2012)

I would definitely give it a try. I'm not familiar with BEB, but by the looks of that grain, it will be one heck of a gorgeous mill if you get 'er turned. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with for this one.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 10, 2012)

I know I could make a mill out of it, not sure if you can. Perhaps we should not take a chance. If all else fails, I use "Smiths" which is a penetrating epoxy. Pretty pricey $$$$ at about $50 for a 2 quart set, but it will make wood that is one day away from being sawdust turnable.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 23, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wish I could get ca cheap and buy the gallon, It's the savior of soft wood.



Hi woodtickgreg,

A possible source of CA glue is wooden wonders at woodenwonderstx.com/ZC. 28.00 for 16 oz containers in all kinds of viscosity.

Dave


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could get ca cheap and buy the gallon, It's the savior of soft wood.
> ...



+1... I get my CA and epoxy there.


----------

